# Sous vide/smoked pulled pork



## gnatboy911 (Feb 2, 2017)

So, I've got a pork butt in the freezer that I plan on cooking in the near future. I was thinking of doing the regular rub then put in the smoker, but only till the internal temp hits about 155-160ish. Then putting in a sous vide bag and going overnight at 165 in the sous vide. A recipe I found for whole shoulder pulled pork was 165 for 21 to 27 hrs. Thought maybe this way I could get good smoke, but exceptional juiciness. I know the bark won't be there though. Got the pork butt on sale so figured I might as well experiment. 

Thoughts from some more seasoned sous vide users?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds like a good experiment!

Can't wait to see how it turns out!

Al


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> I know the bark won't be there though. Got the pork butt on sale so figured I might as well experiment.


We all learn by experimentation. I am looking forward to seeing how this turns out


----------



## sqwib (Feb 3, 2017)

I'll be watching too.

I have done Chuck and LB Cold smoked then Sous Vide with great results, especially the LB







Bottom Side


----------

